# This is the craziest Spring I can remember.



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was 48 this morning here in Piedmont of NC, it's only 53 now. The Oats are almost all headed out and need to be put on the ground for hay. We checked the Oats seeds that have headed out and they appear to not be in the milk stage yet so there's still time to get it in but I don't see any period when hay can be made. On the Accuweather 19 day forecast I see 5 days of sun total ! She only needs about 5 acres to combine for ground feed not 35 acres. We had 3.2" of rain last weekend and no sun this week except maybe an hour or so. They say we could get 2" or more rain starting tomorrow through Wed. Wife is down to the wire on hay and the pastures are getting low due to no sun and being so cold. I hear they're 20-30 degrees above normal in the West Coast area. It's just all round messed up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't it fun....all for peanuts too....well, pnuts are more valuable than pennies so...pennies


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Craziest spring since last year. Couldn't by a rain or a day below 90 by this time last year.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I said earlier today I believe we have turned into the Pacific Northwest here with all this cool cloudy and rainy weather. There are still a few dogwood trees the blooms have not all fallen off yet, they have been blooming since the first part of april. I don't think I have ever seen dogwood blossoms in may here. I normally plant most of my garden the last week of April and it has been to cool to even think about putting tomatoes, okra and such out. The onions and cabbage seem to like this weather though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen a few people out planting corn today. Didn't see one of them that could actually plant the whole field though. Would have dust rolling on one side of the field and a couple of acres still under water on the other.

I have a feeling that it may not pay to get too anxious on putting seed in the ground, just have a suspicion that we'll have a late killing frost towards the end of May.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, we got hay ready to go and some at least a month away. Middle of April it all looked a month behind. It will be the first time since I have cut hay here that we have not had water over the low fields. Hope to make a lot of small squares with the new Kuhns accumulator.

No corn in the ground here yet, but most ready to go. Bottoms are as dry as I've seen them this time of year.

Went to a local farm estate auction yesterday. Could'nt believe what junky equipment brought. 3910 in rough shape $6800.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny how much different it is a bit farther south....we are real wet and the ground still hasn't warmed up.....lows in the low 50's this week for us. Hope the watermelons get ready by the fourth.....

I've noticed the prices for used equipment is much higher the farther north you get, mostly gathered that from this forum. That tractor in good shape might bring 6k here, excellent might bring 7k+, rough shape 3k-4k. Almost makes me want to buy here and transport north....


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

We've over 4 in. here since Sun. Been in 40s and 50s everyday. Chance of rain everyday for next 7 days. It's usually end of May or 1st of June 'fore we start cuttin 'round here anyway. What concerns me is the ground temp stayin so cold. My Christmas trees have still not broke bud and I've never seem them this late.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sprayed about 160 acres of burndown yesterday, I had no problems getting over the ground with our homemade spray rig, but I'd say only about 80% of each field i covered is fit to plant with the rest being just wet enough that serious problems would be had if a corn planter was drug over it.

Fruit trees are just starting to flower here, lilacs might be in bloom in another day or so.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Made a few snowballs yesterday,from were snow that slid off the roof and piled up.Trees are JUST starting to bud.70% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Lilacs are just blooming here. Spiraea just starting. Morel mushrooms started popping up. Farmers foaming at the mouth.

Yepp, it's a really late spring.

Ralph


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here in Vermont we are in a drought with red flag fire conditions. It's been in the 80's for the last week, our normal temp this time of the year is in the 60's. hopefully we will get rain this week.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Here in Vermont we are in a drought with red flag fire conditions. It's been in the 80's for the last week, our normal temp this time of the year is in the 60's. hopefully we will get rain this week.


I've got some schedule for delivery tomorrow. How about I have it redirected to you?

Ralph

Out too late, up too early, not enough coffee.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't had to irrigate at all yet this spring. Average time we start irrigating is the 1st or 2nd week of April. 1-2 inches or rain predicted for the next two days. 3.4 inches is what we usually average in May. It's been nice to not irrigate. Only to hope all chances of rain go away the 1st part of June when it's time for 1st cutting. So different then last year.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> .... So different then last year.


Maybe last year was the crazy year and this is normal?

Ralph


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I've got some schedule for delivery tomorrow. How about I have it redirected to you?
> 
> Ralph
> Out too late, up too early, not enough coffee.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rjmoses,

Thank you!! It started to rain this afternoon!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Here in Vermont we are in a drought with red flag fire conditions. It's been in the 80's for the last week, our normal temp this time of the year is in the 60's. hopefully we will get rain this week.


The weather must have flip flopped. Rainy and cool here, highs in the 50's and 60's, only few low 70's. They have 40's predicted for lows early next week.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is climate change. No longer global warming. Just that tomorrow is different than today.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Should pickup baler with new netwrap attachment tomorrow, forcast, rain sat, sunshine mon -fri hi's in low 80 lows mid to low 60's, everything hooked up and ready to go. Monday morning gona lay down first 150 ac, thick, hope to get aleast 4 per ac. So tired looking at wavering back an forth at me when I drive by every day, can't wait to see it stacked up pretty in the barn yaaahooo


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We have possible frost for Sunday morning. 

Hopefully after that a warm up into the 80's


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

R Ball said:


> Went to a local farm estate auction yesterday. Could'nt believe what junky equipment brought. 3910 in rough shape $6800.


What's a 3910?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Ford 3910 tractor. Two wheel drive and 42 hp on pot I think.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

R Ball said:


> Ford 3910 tractor. Two wheel drive and 42 hp on pot I think.


Do Ford tractors run on Pot? 

Mine run on diesel.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

May have smoked one to many back in the day.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hemp, it's the new diesel...
No joke aside, it can be used as bio fuel.

Any way.. Back to regular weather here, even wide spread frost in the forecast. 
And finally some welcome rain. Looks like first cut in two weeks!


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

R Ball said:


> May have smoked one to many back in the day.


But did you inhale?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

No, are you kidding me.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's hard to believe they say may be in the upper 30's for lows here in the Piedmont of NC this coming Monday and Tuesday. It's suppose to be short lived, I hope so.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> It's hard to believe they say may be in the upper 30's for lows here in the Piedmont of NC this coming Monday and Tuesday. It's suppose to be short lived, I hope so.


About the same on the Tennessee side of the mountains. Scattered frost is predicted for Monday Morning. It is 50 F and crystal clear this morning.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

(Spring 2012 + Spring 2013)/2 = AVERAGE YEAR!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> We have possible frost for Sunday morning.
> 
> Hopefully after that a warm up into the 80's


Saw where the weather channel and some others are forcasting a high in the low 90's for your region this Wednesday Cy.....we have yet to have the first 90 degree day here in East Tennessee and it is already nearly the middle of May. Really peculiar spring. It is absolutely gorgeous here today. Hope my weevils are enjoying it. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was 28 here this AM.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Snow yesterday....91 degrees in the forecast for Tuesday


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

about time it's supposed to get near normal temps here again we have several days of thunderstorms in the forecast.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's really nice here today. Low humidity and steady breeze but chilly. If it weren't Sunday they'd be mowing hay. They're going to hit with everything they have tomorrow.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> It's really nice here today. Low humidity and steady breeze but chilly. If it weren't Sunday they'd be mowing hay. They're going to hit with everything they have tomorrow.


Same here. Plan on cutting in the morning if the ground is dry.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks like we are going to have 5 clear days so I'm planning on putting the oats on the ground in the morning. I just hope the the ground is going to be dry enough. I would like to cut some fescue orchard grass mix also but I'm scared to put too much on the ground since I will be square baling all of it. I wonder how long the oats will take to dry as this will be my first year doing oat hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Frost on grass here this morning. 
Never saw frost on grass in the month of May my entire life.

Global warming? Excuse me while I get my knit cap and winter coat on.......lmao!!!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Our last frost date is May 15, (tomorrow) had a frost last night... They say its warmer from here on out. Sat in my house last night, just imagined that the AC was on high and it just got recharged.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

39 here this morning. I heard the heat come on a couple times during the night. AC has only been on for a couple days back in Mar. or April, my memory sucks, when we had that 3-4 day span of upper 80's.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Frost yesterday morning and 93 today.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

About the same, 30 yesterday morning, low 80's today, upper 80's tomorrow. Interesting planting corn, high spots the dust is just rolling, get in the lower ground and it's just barely dry enough.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only made up to 67 here today with a stiff 10-15mph breeze and very low humidity, at about 1:00pm the humidity was 28%. Makes for good hay drying weather. It's suppose to be 88 here tomorrow.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Spring??? Are we sure ? It's more like fall...... Cold damp and rain for the last 5 days strait, not just rain but constant heavy never ending down pours. We are having flooding again here, Even our governor is saying that the weather in Vermont has been changing drastically. I see it all over the US, now Texas.... Take care down there, Head for higher ground!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's definitely messed up this year. 42 here this morning, broke a record. We've had an inch of rain in the past couple days. Soybeans and Millet need to go in but it's too wet. Last half of this coming week looks better here.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

The forecasts looks better come Monday too, but still thunder storms forecast, besides the ground is so wet, it seemed like it will take a week just for it to dry enough to get a tractor out before rutting it up, let alone drying hay on.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

DSLinc1017 said:


> The forecasts looks better come Monday too, but still thunder storms forecast, besides the ground is so wet, it seemed like it will take a week just for it to dry enough to get a tractor out before rutting it up, let alone drying hay on.


Exactly same here. Even if its not raining, it's crappy drying weather, cool, cloudy, humid. 
Looks like we finally turned the corner today. Sunny, breezy, but still only in 60's. 
we need some DRY HEAT.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gonna leave to go bale the first twenty five acres of 2013. Not one single forecast agrees with another. According to Accuweather I should have mowed more hay yesterday morning. NOAA says after Monday I have a week of clear weather. Somebody else says rain every third day. Local news says something else entirely. Looks like it's gonna be a real crap shoot for awhile.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Rained like hell last night. But we always get a week of rain either end of may or begining of june. Today was 50 and blowing hard. Felt like fall, but it dried out the fields. Thinking about mowing for silage bales tomorrow. Low temp for tonight is 34, thursday's forecast high is 94.
Odd week for sure. Guess I need to pull the mower out in the morning and start greasing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think crazy weather is the new normal.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Gonna leave to go bale the first twenty five acres of 2013. Not one single forecast agrees with another. According to Accuweather I should have mowed more hay yesterday morning. NOAA says after Monday I have a week of clear weather. Somebody else says rain every third day. Local news says something else entirely. Looks like it's gonna be a real crap shoot for awhile.


I usually use NOAA as well, however I also seem to check other forecasting sites too. I was wondering if any one has found a forecast that gives Humidity in the forecast, as I can't seem to find a setting on NOAA that will tell me. It would certainly would help to see even if its sunny and in the 90's and not humidity in the 90's as well.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checked accuweather archives, only had 15 days above 80 so far this year. Had 31 by end of may last year. High so far has been 89 and had 5 days over 90 already last year.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Seen a few people out planting corn today. Didn't see one of them that could actually plant the whole field though. Would have dust rolling on one side of the field and a couple of acres still under water on the other.
> 
> I have a feeling that it may not pay to get too anxious on putting seed in the ground, just have a suspicion that we'll have a late killing frost towards the end of May.


That was a perfect call on the late frost. We had a pretty good one May27.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Guys that planted corn here end of april and had a ft of snow on it turned out fine.


----------

